# Vans Infuse 2021 - Is the X-Cage removable/adjustable? Previous years seem to be but not so sure about this year, it looks stitched on in some images.



## Tero (Feb 25, 2021)

RayzTheRoof said:


> Examples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got mine, they're stitched and glued and killing my feet. Hopefully heat molding helps


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

@Tero - Has heat molding helped? I've tried a pair of Aura pro's and I like them but the x-cage causes pain in my inner ankles. When I take them off, I have red marks inside my ankles. I bet it would hurt even more when sitting on a chair lift while the board is only connected to one foot. Still deciding if I should keep them or not.


----------



## Tero (Feb 25, 2021)

OneRadDad said:


> @Tero - Has heat molding helped? I've tried a pair of Aura pro's and I like them but the x-cage causes pain in my inner ankles. When I take them off, I have red marks inside my ankles. I bet it would hurt even more when sitting on a chair lift while the board is only connected to one foot. Still deciding if I should keep them or not.


I actually ended up returning them and picked up a pair of Ride boots. Happy with the decision


----------

